# Wired2Fish and Mustang Survival Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Jul 22, 2014)

ANOTHER GREAT GIVEAWAY from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with Mustang Survival!

Being safe on the water includes having all the proper safety gear. A fire extinguisher and a throwable device is part of the equation but they are usually stored in the boat somewhere, just in case. Having a high quality life vest for every passenger is even more important and for your personal life vest make sure you buy good ones that fit and work as designed, too. Whether foam filled or inflatable, don’t scrimp on life vest purchases!

At one time or another we all relax about life vests when we are fun fishing or just taking a boat ride but it is crucial to wear it anytime the big engine is running, at a minimum. They are called “accidents” for a reason. Comfortable, secure, and dependable are prerequisites to good life vests in our book and we count on Mustang Survival here at Wired2fish for our life vest needs. Whether on the water for photo shoots, filming, or fishing tournaments we use a premium quality Mustang life vests.

We want to give Wired2fish readers a chance to win a Mustang inflatable life vest that can be worn anytime they are in a boat or around the water in our latest giveaway. Four winners.

This giveaway ends August 5th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

Mustang Survival Saving Lives Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win an HIT Inflatable PFD from Mustang Survival.

https://www.wired2fish.com/mustang-survival-saving-lives-giveaway


----------



## Keystone (Jul 22, 2014)

Of all the give a ways I have seen here, this is the one that I would like to win the most!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360459#p360459 said:


> Keystone » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Of all the give a ways I have seen here, this is the one that I would like to win the most!



Yeah....well....sorry to tell you that I'm going to win this one. 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

In it to win it! Always wanted one of these. If I win Im going to test it in my pool for you guys to see. :LOL2: 

Do me a favor, If you do enter the contest please add "TinBoats" to their comment section if you don't mind. :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 22, 2014)

I NEED one of these!


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice! In.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 27, 2014)

I signed up too


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 27, 2014)

Done and done.


----------



## davids.reef (Jul 27, 2014)

Signed up!


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2014)

Registered to win it.


----------



## colohunter (Jul 30, 2014)

Well since Four people have a chance to win. I wish you all luck at winning the other three.


----------



## deltabbean (Jul 30, 2014)

All signed up and ready to win


----------



## great white (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice.

In to win!


----------

